# testing the "mini" dog-bone puch (6cm effective x18mm)



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

A test of a little dog-bone pouch, excuse my poor English speaking ... I've make a mistake it was 12mm instead of 12 inches steel ball ...

the shoot was from 12 meters to a 2.5 inches can top ...

the video is here 




Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting. I will have to give that pouch style a try.

Once again, let me say that your butterfly shooting is going very well indeed.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

What's the length and width dimensions of the Theraband that you use?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Good shooting! I will try a pouch like this.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

@Charles, it seems that this pouch style works good indeed, this one is smaller than a previous one I did, I was worried a bit because the release is critical in butterfly to avoid fork hits, note also I started using the eye protection (scared with Tobse RTS) and yes I feel that my accuracy has improved with the butterfly style, I guess due to the extra speed (more flat ammo flight), and I like the style because I feel it more natural and relaxed ... this is what I like about ss's shooting, it's hard but your work gives reward ...

@Bob the bands are 2.3cm (fork) 1.8cm(pouch) 30cm length and draw of 130-135cm

Cheers

Arturo

PS forgot to mention that the pouch attachment lasts more before tearing (more shoots !!!)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Art, you are becoming a slingshot STAR!! Keep them coming! I think a video tutorial would be nice of attaching that pouch. I think you would add a good style to it.

Thanks for sharing.

LGD


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Think I'll give that pouch shape a try. Thanks for the video and your English is fine. Keep them coming.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting Arturo! I've used that pouch setup a lot over the years, never had any problems.


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree with the others... awesome shooting and great video.

Keep it up!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Knotty said:


> Think I'll give that pouch shape a try. Thanks for the video and your English is fine. Keep them coming.


Thanks Knotty, I can read/write English fairly well but speaking ... you know ... I was nervous trying to do it lol ...



rockslinger said:


> Good shooting Arturo! I've used that pouch setup a lot over the years, never had any problems.


Thanks rockslinger in fact it was your opinion in the other thread what made me to give it a try ... I like very much the smooth and clean attachment you can get, I think it improves pouch+bands aerodynamics (less drag) and prevents early tearing of the bands at that point, I will stick with it ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Art, you are becoming a slingshot STAR!! Keep them coming! I think a video tutorial would be nice of attaching that pouch. I think you would add a good style to it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> LGD


Thanks LGD, well I think better I will post a slide show ... I am not ready yet to do a long colloquial speaking session, I shall prepare the text for reading the speech ... lol

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha, I know I am a grabber, but a "silent feature". Would be great, just watching it in the making would help a lot... Adding pics and text for additional resource would be great too..

Either way, I just want to say thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you all gentleman specially Charles, LGD and rockslinger (the idea) for your kind words, less than a year ago when I came in ss world, seen some of the awesome vids of you (found by luck) I wondered "if same day I could do something near ..." and here I am with your support, I know now how it feels practicing this great sport, the most rewarding among all types of shooting I ever done ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are more than welcome, Arturo. It is always a pleasure to see you shoot. By all means, keep those videos coming. Often folks who are newest to an area produce the most creative work, as they are less bound by preconceptions.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> You are more than welcome, Arturo. It is always a pleasure to see you shoot. By all means, keep those videos coming. Often folks who are newest to an area produce the most creative work, as they are less bound by preconceptions.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Well said!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Well Arturito, I'm impressed with that shot. Great accuracy 

And the pouch subject is of the utmost interest. Could be a very nice option, from what I've just saw!!

Thanks for your review!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> Well Arturito, I'm impressed with that shot. Great accuracy
> 
> And the pouch subject is of the utmost interest. Could be a very nice option, from what I've just saw!!
> 
> ...


Many thanks Q: for your kind words, it's being about a month I've started shooting with this style ... and man, it fits very well for me, accuracy and consistency improved and I feel more comfortable and confident, I believe my "natural destiny" lol !!! ... about the pouch I like it very much, as suggested by LGD I will do a video showing how I do this stuff, I will need to grab some time ... busy days ahead with my job ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Well guys a bonus shoot from 16 meters, 12mm steel ball to the same 2.5" target






this the first time I record at that distance, the prior practice was going very good and luckily the video the same

the dog bone pouch attachment is really good !!! it is clear now that my bands lasts a lot more !!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Really great shooting! You make it look so easy.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great shooting,Art! You are one " cool cat " , and that looks like a great shooting range you have there!

LGD


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

You seem to have a considerable talent for slingshot shooting ... I have been shooting for almost as long as you and I am not nearly as good. I have also recently taken up butterfly shooting and I must say after an initial, awkward feeling phase it does seem a lot more natural. My precision has also improved.

My first attempts at shooting with a dog bone pouch after seeing the thread some time ago have also been quite positive. I haven't shot much with it yet so I can't say anything about bandlife but the attachment holds up flawlessly. I think we are witnessing a little slingshot revolution right here ... soon we may all be shooting pouches without band attachment holes! No doubled up band ends ---> less weight ---> more speed, helps with handslaps, and the bands appear to last longer too. Also, no more special hole punch tool required for newbies.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Charles said:


> Really great shooting! You make it look so easy.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles, maybe off topic but I practice some TAICHI and YOGA MEDITATION, I believe that has helped my form and blank my mind when shooting ...



lightgeoduck said:


> Great shooting,Art! You are one " cool cat " , and that looks like a great shooting range you have there!
> 
> LGD


Ha ha LGD I I like it, Art one "cool cat" ... lol, for that AKA I will send you a second gift, the same target a few shoots later from same distance, note the vertical spread due to the ball drop ...








In a few days I will send the video showing how I do the pouch attachments (it's a bit tricky), BUT no doubt the bands lasts more shoots ... I am very lucky to have a large range for shooting (and a privileged weather the whole year) 25+ meters but 16 meters is the maximum I usually shot to date ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is the video showing how I attach the dog-bone pouch, it is not as good I wished but it will give you an idea on how to do it






PS: I don't have editing software nor I know how to use it ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Just a last warning !!! DO YOUR USUAL POUCH DIMENSIONS !!! don't try to go smaller if you are not used with a little pouch ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for that! I had a different image in my head, and that video cleared everything up.

Do you have a template for the pouch or do you freehand it?

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, Arturo. That was really good. With my lack of experience with this method, I just assumed that it would slip ... just shows that preconceptions can lead one astray! I am definitely going to try this soon.

Have you tried this with tubes? I suppose one would have to wrap the leather around the tube, but I would assume it would work in much the same way.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Thanks for that! I had a different image in my head, and that video cleared everything up.
> 
> Do you have a template for the pouch or do you freehand it?
> 
> LGD


One thing I've forgot in the video is that the strip rubber is a bit more wide (5mm) because it is desirable a little overlap of rubber between turns, also was not seen where start and end the winding, start at the mark in the pouch and end at the "bone".

















the central hole is optional of course



Charles said:


> Thanks, Arturo. That was really good. With my lack of experience with this method, I just assumed that it would slip ... just shows that preconceptions can lead one astray! I am definitely going to try this soon.
> 
> Have you tried this with tubes? I suppose one would have to wrap the leather around the tube, but I would assume it would work in much the same way.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I saw a post of Tex on the original dog-bone pouch who showed a tube attachment, it seems it was slipping the "bone" inside the tube (don't know how) and tying the rubber with a constrictor knot ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I cut my dog bone pouches by taking a rectangular piece of leather and then folding about 1cm of the narrow side of the pouch inwards. Then i took sharp scissors and cut off both corners of the doubled up part. When you unfold it again you have two V-shaped notches on each side. Repeat on the other side of the pouch and you're ready to go. Not as good looking as Arturito's pouch but super quick to make.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

mopper said:


> I cut my dog bone pouches by taking a rectangular piece of leather and then folding about 1cm of the narrow side of the pouch inwards. Then i took sharp scissors and cut off both corners of the doubled up part. When you unfold it again you have two V-shaped notches on each side. Repeat on the other side of the pouch and you're ready to go. Not as good looking as Arturito's pouch but super quick to make.


that is a very good idea mooper !!! mmm ... it also can be done with other patterns ... thanks ....


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

This is the last version I being shooting with, it's the "extreme doggy" it is very short, just to accommodate a 12mm steel ball, it shoots very consistent ...

















Cheers

Arturo


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very cool Art this type of pouch attachment is a must try on my long list of things to try in this hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

The dog bone is all I've used since you started this thread. I really like it and don't think I'm going back.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Bob at Draco said:


> The dog bone is all I've used since you started this thread. I really like it and don't think I'm going back.


Thanks Bob, I also think will stick with it ... just the best I've experienced ...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I just experimented with a kangaroo leather dogbone pouch. I'm kinda busy with Assignments but I did take photos of the process and I'll post them later.

I don't think I trust this one I made - it's stable inside the tube (I bound it with TBB equiv) but I just feel like it's going to cup the ammo and RTS in a big way. Maybe with thicker leather it feels better, but it just makes me nervous.

The ammo DOES feel nice and secure in the pouch though, but with the one I made, that fact makes me feel like it won't ever want to leave the pouch


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I just experimented with a kangaroo leather dogbone pouch. I'm kinda busy with Assignments but I did take photos of the process and I'll post them later.
> 
> I don't think I trust this one I made - it's stable inside the tube (I bound it with TBB equiv) but I just feel like it's going to cup the ammo and RTS in a big way. Maybe with thicker leather it feels better, but it just makes me nervous.
> 
> The ammo DOES feel nice and secure in the pouch though, but with the one I made, that fact makes me feel like it won't ever want to leave the pouch


I believe the way I've done is secure (more than a thousand shoots with no fork hits only little and less flyiers), the "cup" effect is more like to happen in a two point attachment (ie: two independent tubes), anyway I can't say a RTS will not occur but I think RTS's are more related to bad release issues, post your pics to see if I find something strange ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I just experimented with a kangaroo leather dogbone pouch. I'm kinda busy with Assignments but I did take photos of the process and I'll post them later.
> 
> I don't think I trust this one I made - it's stable inside the tube (I bound it with TBB equiv) but I just feel like it's going to cup the ammo and RTS in a big way. Maybe with thicker leather it feels better, but it just makes me nervous.
> 
> The ammo DOES feel nice and secure in the pouch though, but with the one I made, that fact makes me feel like it won't ever want to leave the pouch


I haven't tried this yet, but I would venture to say kangaroo leather ( unless its layered ). Is too soft and thin for this method.. Though roo leather is strong, some attachments are not suited for it ( from my experience at least )


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree at this point. Will try with some thicker leather sometime.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am going to try a version of this soon. Thanks Arturo. You are indeed a real cool cat!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> I am going to try a version of this soon. Thanks Arturo. You are indeed a real cool cat!


Thanks Dayhiker when I was a child I read those amazing stories "Felix the cat"... this is the last video I will show using the "doggie extreme", nothing cool, only halving a can by the middle same 10m and the new band setup used yesterday that I am getting used with ... the background music was from a car parked on the street






better if you use the large view ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting! You make it seem so effortless. I am always envious when I watch you shoot.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great video Arturito I have recently been playing around with this pouch setup and it is very nice. I find it to be more accurate then the conventional style.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Arturito said:


> A test of a little dog-bone pouch, excuse my poor English speaking ... I've make a mistake it was 12mm instead of 12 inches steel ball ...
> 
> the shoot was from 12 meters to a 2.5 inches can top ...
> 
> ...


Hi Arturo, what's your conclusion? Some time passed ran away, so you might have a lot of experience now


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

@stej, I made 4 slightly different models (for different ammo sizes) plus centering hole/no hole, accuracy seems to be the same as normal pouches, the only difference I noticed is that the bands tends to last more before tearing/breaking maybe 10%-30% ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------

